# What does Drs. mean???



## C. Matthew McMahon

Just as a note, because I've been asked a few times, Drs. mean Doctoral Research Studies. As one enters and is accpeted into a Ph.D. program, they gain this title as demonstrating thier in process of &quot;study&quot;. When they have completed thier doctoral research, then they simply state Dr. (doctoral research). In essence, Drs. candidates are trying to get rid of the &quot;s&quot;.


----------



## ChristianasJourney

Thank you for the explanation. I won't bother to say what I thought &quot;Drs.&quot; meant. Suffice it to say, you made it clear.


----------



## cupotea

I remember when I was in Bible college, many Mr's were working on getting their Mrs.


----------



## blhowes

Matthew,
I had thought that you were working on your doctorate now, so I wondered what Drs meant. You seem to do many other things at a somewhat accelerated pace, so the thought did occur to me, &quot;Does he already have one or two doctorates already and is working on another one?&quot;

I'm glad you provided this information. That's one less thing to wonder about. Thanks for solving the mystery.

[b:80debf53d4]Brent wrote:[/b:80debf53d4]
I remember when I was in Bible college, many Mr's were working on getting their Mrs. 
 

Bob

[Edited on 6-14-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## dado6

Brent,

Now that's funny!

Rob


----------



## tcalbrecht

That's interesting. I've only seens Doctoral Research Studies abbreviated as &quot;DRS&quot; (all caps) and never used as a title.

And I thought &quot;Dr&quot; was simply an abbreviation for &quot;Doctor&quot;, i.e., Dr is to Doctor as Mr is to Mister. Drs is the common abbreviation for Doctors.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

I had as DRS but I didn't really like the &quot;All caps&quot; - it reminded me that I was shouting. YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN?  Some have lowered it, and many of my Candidate teachers from seminary used it as Drs. instead.
How about a change up? I changed my signature to be more explanatory rather than cryptic. 

[Edited on 6-14-2004 by webmaster]


----------

